
Google is fixing up Chromecast’s ‘Cast a tab’ feature and you can try this now - aaron_p
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/25/google-is-fixing-up-chromecasts-cast-a-tab-feature-and-you-can-try-the-new-version-now/
======
Neliquat
Got so tired of my buggy chromecasts I replaced one with a roku stick, now
they are all roku sticks. Worth the extra 200 to toss those in the trash.

